# easiest way to hoover down the sides of the car seats



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Title says it all really, whats the easiest way to hoover down the side of the seats, especially the front ones (the runner)?

Can't seem to get my hoover in those tight spots, not even with the attachments I have.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

piece of hose pipe taped onto the end of the narrowest attachment!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the hoover attachment from Lidl...

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_28794.htm

Or I use these...


----------



## 1984clg (Sep 13, 2010)

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330516699784#ht_2098wt_905 cracking little kit? ^^^ beat me to it


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks an awesome piece of kit, cheers


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> I use the hoover attachment from Lidl...
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_28794.htm
> 
> Or I use these...


Will this work with a Dyson upright cleaner?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

take the seats out... although I also have the kit pictured above... 

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> Will this work with a Dyson upright cleaner?


It's a universal kit so it should, it fits vacuums with 30mm, 32mm, 35mm and 38mm :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anybody know if this lidl one will fit e.g. a standard cheap hand held vacum cleaner i saw a few weeks back at wilkinsons?it was only a fiver and was going to go get one but i would like it to be able to fit extra attachments.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Sometimes a simple long narrow brush can be used to drag the debris out,the triple duty megs brush can normaly get in
Or take a biro to bits and tape the empty casing onto a long attachment :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> It's a universal kit so it should, it fits vacuums with 30mm, 32mm, 35mm and 38mm :thumb:


Thanks mate, 
If anyone has a Dyson cleaner and has this toolset could confirm please.:thumb:


----------

